
My friend patented an Acoustic Drum Expansion and is trying to mass produce it - _Marak_
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1487319013/tripstick-pro-instrument-expansion
======
eb0la
I can't imagine what a good death metal drummer can do with this Drum
Expansion. Looks fun to play :-)

~~~
_Marak_
I got to play with a few different versions of it.

It's super fun to play. Was able to get some fairly complex rhythms going and
I'm pretty terrible at the drums.

